# Meguiars Ultimate Polish vs Dodo Lime Prime



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

So, 14 months after originally intending to fully correct the paint on my Impreza I'm finally getting around to it. 

The question is, what final stage/glaze with a DA before I LSP it? I already have a bottle of Ultimate Compound to get rid of the worst stuff but I believe that this will probably need a little finishing to get ready for my sealant and then wax given it's quite an aggressive compound. So do I go Meguiars Ultimate Polish, or do I use Lime Prime which I believe has finer abrasives? It's only going to be used on my Impreza, and very possibly on an '02 CR-V too, both of which seem to be pretty soft paint.

LSP will be EGP followed by Dodo Orange Crush.

Cheers!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Ennoch,

What colour is you're Impreza?


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Chewy, it's Bright Red (22G). It looks great from twenty paces when I throw some wax or even just Meg's Ultimate QD on it, but up close it's pretty badly marred and swirled in places. It's been like that since I got it, there just hasn't been the time to sort it out. I'm just keen to see if the Lime Prime is suitable to follow up U/Compound with or if U/Polish would be a better bet. I wouldn't say that I'm trying to be narrow minded but I have been impressed with the U/Compound when I've used it by hand and would assume that the U/Polish would be similarly good. That said, LP was suggested when I started a thread last year and it does sound like a really nice product to use so I wouldn't mind giving it a go.

Cheers


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

You should go for a finishing product, like Meguiars #205. Or if you prefer DJ products, Lime Prime Lite, which is abrasive-free unlike the ordinary LP. Then you can layer your LSP


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

It's not so much that I prefer Dodo, it just seemed to get quite a few recommendations last time. The reason I was looking at UP is that the consensus seemed to be in favour of the UC/UP over 105/205 for the less experienced as they're easier to work, and the UP would therefore be logical as an extension to the UC. That and they work out a lot cheaper... Is 205 really that much better than the UP?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ennoch said:


> Hey Chewy, it's Bright Red (22G). It looks great from twenty paces when I throw some wax or even just Meg's Ultimate QD on it, but up close it's pretty badly marred and swirled in places. It's been like that since I got it, there just hasn't been the time to sort it out. I'm just keen to see if the Lime Prime is suitable to follow up U/Compound with or if U/Polish would be a better bet. I wouldn't say that I'm trying to be narrow minded but I have been impressed with the U/Compound when I've used it by hand and would assume that the U/Polish would be similarly good. That said, LP was suggested when I started a thread last year and it does sound like a really nice product to use so I wouldn't mind giving it a go.
> 
> Cheers


Meguairs Compound coupled with Ultimate Polish is an excellent combo. If you've got swirls defected paint (as you mentioned) that combo will be enough to sort it. I was in the same position as you last year, and I used that exact combo and it sorted me out good n proper. I did 2 coats with the Meguiars UP (by hand) after using the Ultimate Compound and really worked it into the paint to work the abbrasives.

On my black car it left a deep and wet finish. If working by hand,. you will really need to work the product into the paint to get the most out of it. You could use the lime prime after for a better bond, but imh it will spoil the deep wet look from Meguiars UP.,, you could try on a panel just to see.

I'm not familiar with Lime Prime,., but have used (and own) lime prime lite.,., it's like a hybrid cleanser/ glaze. You will get a better lsp bond if you use it after polishing no doubt, but you may compromise the aesthetics. I suppose it depends on what you're after.? Aesthetics or durability?

(Alternatively you could just go with Lime Prime lite instead of Ultimate Polish  but I'm not sure if you can achieve the same depth. My experience with Lime Prime lite,.., it leaves a more reflective finish),., it depends on what you're after,., if using Lime prime you would get a better bond,., but a different finish than Ultimate Polish,., arguably a less pleasing one aesthetically speaking


----------



## D5 Blackdog (Jun 26, 2014)

Last year I did my red Alfa 156 with Megs Ultimate compound, polish and wax. DA for both the compound and the polish. Hand for the wax. The results were great. From a car that was covered in swirls to a deep colour and virtually swirl free.


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

I have Meguire's Swirl X. Is this the same as Ultimate Polish? Thanks, and sorry for the hijack . . .


----------



## duffer26 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ennoch said:


> So, 14 months after originally intending to fully correct the paint on my Impreza I'm finally getting around to it.
> 
> The question is, what final stage/glaze with a DA before I LSP it? I already have a bottle of Ultimate Compound to get rid of the worst stuff but I believe that this will probably need a little finishing to get ready for my sealant and then wax given it's quite an aggressive compound. So do I go Meguiars Ultimate Polish, or do I use Lime Prime which I believe has finer abrasives? It's only going to be used on my Impreza, and very possibly on an '02 CR-V too, both of which seem to be pretty soft paint.
> 
> ...


Bare in mind that UP is a consumer grade product potentially full of fillers and oils, it's more like SRP than a
jeweling product. If you want a true finishing product that will give you
the best cleanest surface for your LSP's, go with 205.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

duffer26 said:


> Bare in mind that UP is a consumer grade product potentially full of fillers and oils, it's more like SRP than a
> jeweling product. If you want a true finishing product that will give you
> the best cleanest surface for your LSP's, go with 205.


Have you actually tried UP?

p.s. It's nothing like SRP lol!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

did my bimmer with UC, UP and waxed with Colli 845. megs combo is quite amazing, very good results with no dusting.
by machine, though.


----------



## duffer26 (Apr 29, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> Have you actually tried UP?
> 
> p.s. It's nothing like SRP lol!


Yes.

Yes it is.

LOL? What are you? 13?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

duffer26 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> LOL? What are you? 13?


Do tell how the consumer version of 205 is like SRP and not a jeweling product!?!?

You do know its a SMAT polish with no protection or cleaning properties right?


----------



## duffer26 (Apr 29, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> Do tell how the consumer version of 205 is like SRP and not a jeweling product!?!?
> 
> You do know its a SMAT polish with no protection or cleaning properties right?


I find SRP and UP similar. I find 205 is better.

I'm sorry I upset you.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

duffer26 said:


> I find SRP and UP similar. I find 205 is better.
> 
> I'm sorry I upset you.


Unfortunately that's not the case. UP is the "retail" version of M205, with some extra lube.

To OP,

I'm my experience using UC by hand, I didn't need to follow up with a M205/UP/Finishing type polish. It's a SMAT product that can finish VERY well, even when used by machine. By hand, it should leave behind no marks of it's own. Not to say you can't use a finishing polish on top, I just don't think it's necessary.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

duffer26 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> LOL? What are you? 13?


Some friendly advice mate, listen to this bloke, he really does know what he is talking about.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks all, you confirmed my suspicions so I've gone with the Ultimate Polish and left out the Lime Prime for now. My understanding was that the UP was basically an oilier and easier to work version of 205, and given that I'm not overly experienced in the DA world it seems that an easy to work product is definitely going to be preferable. I'll probably go for Lime Prime Lite down the line as a pre-wax prep but it seems that there's little need just now with the UC/UP combination. I ordered a load of stuff from CYC today so it should turn up on Monday and give me something to play with on the first day of three weeks holiday! Results will be posted...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ennoch said:


> Thanks all, you confirmed my suspicions so I've gone with the Ultimate Polish and left out the Lime Prime for now. My understanding was that the UP was basically an oilier and easier to work version of 205, and given that I'm not overly experienced in the DA world it seems that an easy to work product is definitely going to be preferable. I'll probably go for Lime Prime Lite down the line as a pre-wax prep but it seems that there's little need just now with the UC/UP combination. I ordered a load of stuff from CYC today so it should turn up on Monday and give me something to play with on the first day of three weeks holiday! Results will be posted...


Enjoy.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

remember to PRIME the pads when using UC/UP. it's very important you do so.


----------



## duffer26 (Apr 29, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Some friendly advice mate, listen to this bloke, he really does know what he is talking about.


It wasn't friendly. It was disrespectful, derogetory, and mocking. There's no way I would of reacted the way I did after a helpful constructive comment.

Some people on here just can't wait to jump on an inexperienced 'noob' without the slightest idea or thought about who they are talking to or the actual experiance they have. I teach my children not to judge a book by it's cover. It's a good rule of thumb some people forget when their sat behind a computer screen with a beer.

Most people on here are great.

No spell check???? I do apologise.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

duffer26 said:


> It wasn't friendly. It was disrespectful, derogetory, and mocking. There's no way I would of reacted the way I did after a helpful constructive comment.
> 
> Some people on here just can't wait to jump on an inexperienced 'noob' without the slightest idea or thought about who they are talking to or the actual experiance they have. I teach my children not to judge a book by it's cover. It's a good rule of thumb some people forget when their sat behind a computer screen with a beer.
> 
> ...


Errr he was just correcting you on your obvious mistake buddy, not mocking or derogatory at all :thumb:

Leave the internet alone if you struggle with criticism!


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Right, time for an update seeing as I have actually had time to get working on the car. I'll probably do a full post in the showroom but for now I'll just give a quick run through here.

*Cleaning:*
AG Shampoo; 
BH Kerrosol (why isn't this more popular on here?!); 
AG Tar Remover;
Meg's Quick Clay (I got a ton of the bars on ebay for very little money years ago and I'm still working my way through them).

*Stone Chips:*
In terms of defect correction the car had a ton of stone chips on the front. Not much huge stuff but enough to give white road rash. To deal with this I got a touch up pen bottle from Halfords and filled it with Tamiya Bright Red paint which is the best match I've yet found for the Subaru Bright Red, Subaru paint included. This has a super fine nib and is great for filling in actual chips and smaller holes in the top coat. To sort out the gravel rash on the front bumper, bonnet and lower doors I followed the stone chip guide on here by using Humbrol Bright Red diluted down with lighter fluid. I used humbrol rather than Tamiya for this part as the Tamiya is water based and dries too quickly whereas the Humbrol is enamel and therefore gives you a little more work time. I did try some Paints4U stuff I had too but this just dried too quickly and too hard and was an utter PITA to work with. The enamel is a little more orangey than the Subaru Red but for the purposes of filling in the rash it fulfils the job perfectly. Some of the larger chips were flatted back with Tamiya 2-3000 grit wet and dry which I can get quite a bit cheaper than the Megs Unigrit for smaller quantities.

*Compound & Polish:*
I then followed this up with Megs Ultimate Compound on a 3M Yellow pad and Ultimate Polish on a 3M Black pad. I don't think these are necessarily the perfect pads, and I know my technique definitely needs practice, but the level of improvement in the paint was huge, taking it to say 90%? I left the deeper marks and got most swirling out. Some remains but I think another few passes of UP and a medium finishing pad will get rid of these but I was beginning to run out of time. Also, given that the car spends quite a bit of time on gravel I know that there will be more rash and stone chips, not to mention scratches, to get out in future and therefore I was keen to leave as much paint on the car as possible for future correction!

Finishing:
This was all topped off with a sample of FK 1000P sealant which I got to try, topped up with Dodo Rainforest Rub as another trial. The beading is fantastic from the FK, although I think part of the quality here also comes down to the paint prep. Either way, I'm now a lot happier with the finish of the paintwork on the car which just leaves me with a few other bits and pieces to sort, including a couple of small dents courtesy of a couple of careless and feckless neighbours.




























This is also what it regularly looks like:










Anyway, thanks for the polish and compound advice, it was all much appreciated!


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Bezste said:


> I have Meguire's Swirl X. Is this the same as Ultimate Polish? Thanks, and sorry for the hijack . . .


Anyone?

OP: That looks fab by the way. Any closer shots of the front bumper? I might try something similar on mine. Ta.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A job well done.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Bezste said:


> Anyone?
> 
> OP: That looks fab by the way. Any closer shots of the front bumper? I might try something similar on mine. Ta.


Just spotted this, I'll get some later on today. Annoyingly the trip up north has added a whole new set of micro chips from working my way through queues on the A9 when a truck started throwing up new chippings from the resurfaced section 

And thanks, comments are appreciated!


----------

